

Boston Globe: 10 Technologies Headed for Mainstream - shafqat
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/gallery/stevebakersemergingtech/

======
twism
Congrats to newscred for getting on the list.

~~~
shafqat
Thanks - didnt think anyone would notice since it's buried way in there. It
was a big surprise to us.

------
mariorz
I hate this kind of article, 10 pages and little content. At least put up a
"print" link.

